# HELP! pigeons flying away with other pigeons



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi pigeon commuity
I am Ajit from India. I have 13 pigeons I am very friendly with them also I am adopting them as a pet all my pigeons hang out on a big tree in the community in India there is no regulation which is written about pigeons in my village there are many pigeon fanciers I am suffering from pigeon theft the technique this fanciers use to steal a pigeon is they send one of their pigeons to my pigeons then when their pigeon mix to with my pigeons group they scare the pigeons and they send a second pigeon which will guide all the scared birds to the theves loft. I really love my pigons so i pay 50 ruppii to get a bird back so to get all the lost birds back I pay them around 300 ruppi honestly this is too much for a young student like me so please advice me how to prevent this type of theft even if I should train them again from zero I would because I love my pigeions very much! i would also be grateful if you tell me the best way to train pigeons.
Thank you
፨very very sorry for bad english skill i learned English recently only 1 and half year
Thank you again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why do they not fly back to your loft when frightened? Maybe you need to stop them from hanging out anywhere other than your place.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey welcome to P.T
first obvious question is which breed are your pigeons?? 
anyway, the only way to stop this from happening is, build a pigeon loft for your birds.
if you let them hang around all the time, they could face many problems. keep them locked in the loft, where they will be much safer. only let them out for few hours a day in your presence. which state of india are you from?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Naresh, you can help with this much better than I can.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Ajit Kumar said:


> Hi pigeon commuity
> I am Ajit from India. I have 13 pigeons I am very friendly with them also I am adopting them as a pet all my pigeons hang out on a big tree in the community in India there is no regulation which is written about pigeons in my village there are many pigeon fanciers I am suffering from pigeon theft the technique this fanciers use to steal a pigeon is they send one of their pigeons to my pigeons then when their pigeon mix to with my pigeons group they scare the pigeons and they send a second pigeon which will guide all the scared birds to the theves loft. I really love my pigons so i pay 50 ruppii to get a bird back so to get all the lost birds back I pay them around 300 ruppi honestly this is too much for a young student like me so please advice me how to prevent this type of theft even if I should train them again from zero I would because I love my pigeions very much! i would also be grateful if you tell me the best way to train pigeons.
> Thank you
> ፨very very sorry for bad english skill i learned English recently only 1 and half year
> Thank you again.


This game is played in the US also . They call them thief pigeons, but they usually only lure away other lofts hens, not the whole flock.

Honestly if these pigeons are roosting in a tree and are free to go wherever they want and you do not have a loft to house and feed them then they are living feral and could actually belong to someone else who has a loft. It is nice you are enjoying them though.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah agree with others. A loft is important, at least they should know where they belong and find safety and consider it as home. Pigeon once familiar with their place, fly around and come back to the loft but they shouldn't be opened for the whole day. They should know their flying time and where to roost and rest when tired i.e their home, a loft where they should be closed after flying time.

Strange that you have to pay for your own birds to thieves, I would chew them raw. Lol. 
Anyways, hope you get a solution soon.


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

*Thanks everyone*

I never expected this much response in short period of time. Regarding your questions
፨ I live in kolkata
፨ my pigeons have fairly big loft 3m×1m I feed them 3 times a day water24/7
፨ the tree I am talking about is approximately 100m from their loft
፨ there are 4 types of breed cumulate ,rock(homing)pigeon,lark?, tipper
# some of you may noticed I have odd number of pigeons(13) this is because falcon ate 1 male pigeion I am planning to buy a new mate for the female but my friends say a pigeon marries only ones In a life time so buying a new mate doesn't help. Is this true?
I also appreciate if someone posts links or post a writing on how to train and keep pigeons(the best way)

Thank You


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ajit Kumar said:


> I never expected this much response in short period of time. Regarding your questions
> ፨ I live in kolkata
> ፨ my pigeons have fairly big loft 3m×1m I feed them 3 times a day water24/7
> ፨ the tree I am talking about is approximately 100m from their loft
> ...


*Pigeons do mate for life, but if male has been lost/gone, the hen will accept a new mate eventually-for life. Same with male pigeon.

There are a few threads on homing and training pigeons, please check them out: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f116/ *


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you skyeking
the moment I am writing this post I am verry happy today I got 2 new squabs  isnt that exciting? can any body help me how to tell if a pigeon Is male or female?
I will buy her a new mate but how long does she take to accept the new pigeon as her new husband?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's really very exciting. I remember when I saw first squab in my nest box, I started jumping really like my childhood days are back. 
It may take time for a new mate to get along but first of all pls remember when you bring a new bird home, you quarantine him/her in a cage or a separate enclosure for a month to give them time to show up any possible sickness they may have from previous loft. 
For your training purpose, go through the thread links skyeking has posted. 
Secondly, it would be better if you close them in your loft for 4-5 weeks if they don't consider it their home yet. Then try to open them just for an hour or so in morning at empty stomach and make them aware of your feed call and let them respond to it. 
If they are fully fed when opened they would not respond to your call and will spend more time outside and the theft chances will increase.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Ajit Kumar said:


> I never expected this much response in short period of time. Regarding your questions
> ፨ I live in kolkata
> ፨ my pigeons have fairly big loft 3m×1m I feed them 3 times a day water24/7
> ፨ the tree I am talking about is approximately 100m from their loft
> ...


Well that is good to hear you have a loft. To keep you're pigeons coming back after you let them out they need to be settled to you're loft. Different breeds will react differently. Homing pigeons may just leave if they are older than say three months old, homers fly back to their loft they were settled or hatched in. To have homers to loft fly you need to get just weaned young birds and settle them at your loft, I let young out at 8 to 10 weeks of age if hatched at the loft, they usually can fly with the parent birds after they are weaned and the parent birds are on fake eggs. You do not want to fly breeding pairs on hatching eggs and or hatchlings in case they don't make it back in. New young birds from a different loft can go out after they have been in your loft for a few weeks and have settled in. Non homing breeds can be flown but some can get lost if they are spooked by a bird of prey and can't seem to find their way back. You take a chance with mixed breeds and non-homers, there are some just as savvy as homers and fly well with them well. It just depends on the birds. Birds that are purebred and meant just for show usually are not good at finding their way back but there ar exceptions. I would keep the pigeons in for a few months and make sure they are calm and not spooked by the bird of prey, they can do a flyer if they don't feel safe in the area or near their loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> That's really very exciting. I remember when I saw first squab in my nest box, I started jumping really like my childhood days are back.
> It may take time for a new mate to get along but first of all pls remember when you bring a new bird home, you quarantine him/her in a cage or a separate enclosure for a month to give them time to show up any possible sickness they may have from previous loft.
> For your training purpose, go through the thread links skyeking has posted.
> Secondly, it would be better if you close them in your loft for 4-5 weeks if they don't consider it their home yet. Then try to open them just for an hour or so in morning at empty stomach and make them aware of your feed call and let them respond to it.
> If they are fully fed when opened they would not respond to your call and will spend more time outside and the theft chances will increase.


Agree with Kiddy.


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Pigeon Community 
I bought the lonely hen a new mate and they paired up and I want to thank #skyeking for his advice. Today I have two questions a pair of my pigeons mated two days ago today this pigeons are preparing nest. In our place for this two months there will be unusal number of bird predators flying on the sky so I didn't want to release the birds from their loft but I don't have enough nesting material in the loft so I released them in the loft cleaned their box and and add hay and straw in the box but my friend told me if I touch their box/touch the them they will delay the egg laying process is this true? my second question is I have young pigeons that are paired for 3 months but now one of the pigeon started attacking the other when trying to enter their box what is the problem?
Thank You


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you talking about a loft, or a cage? If a loft, it would be better to just leave it out and let them pick it up. If a cage, then you'll have to add it. It shouldn't bother them all that much. 

As for the young pairs, did they choose their own mates?


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Are you talking about a loft, or a cage? If a loft, it would be better to just leave it out and let them pick it up. If a cage, then you'll have to add it. It shouldn't bother them all that much.
> 
> As for the young pairs, did they choose their own mates?


I was talking about a cage with many breeding boxes in it and the young pigeons I was talking about didn't. pair up themselves I just bout them separately and paied them.
Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So then you would have to put it in their cage. It shouldn't bother them all that much. Even if it did, it's more important that they have the nesting material, as it will help to prevent splayed leg in the babies. They also need calcium and vit. D3 in order to have healthy babies.

As for the younger birds, how old are they? Maybe they don't like your choice of a mate.


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> So then you would have to put it in their cage. It shouldn't bother them all that much. Even if it did, it's more important that they have the nesting material, as it will help to prevent splayed leg in the babies. They also need calcium and vit. D3 in order to have healthy babies.
> 
> As for the younger birds, how old are they? Maybe they don't like your choice of a mate.


 Thank you for the response I have this suppliments I bought from the chicken fanciers one of my friends told me about salt balance what is it? I mean do I mix salt in their drinking water? confused?
I can guess the youngesters are about 10 & 8months old
Thank You


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know what that is, but if you put salt in their drinking water, they won't drink it. Don't do that. Why didn't you ask him what he meant?


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Friends

can I add nesting material for my pigeon? My pigeon laid her second egg today and is sitting on the eggs now but their breeding box is sitting on the concrete which it thik might be cold and their nest isn't that thick. If any one suggests adding nesting material in their box does picking the eggs mix the yolk(damage the eggs?
Thank you!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes sure you can add nesting material to their nest or just keep some near by and they will pick and add themselves. 
Picking up the egg doesn't damage the egg but be sure don't drop it, always better is to not disturb until necessary.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Ajit Kumar said:


> Thank you for the response I have this suppliments I bought from the chicken fanciers one of my friends told me about salt balance what is it? I mean do I mix salt in their drinking water? confused?
> I can guess the youngesters are about 10 & 8months old
> Thank You


When pigeons are feeding youngs,they lose salt which they can regain from grit. You can make homemade grit by mixxing construction grade soil (with tiny pebbles), hammered brick,cuttle fish bone, oyster shells,charcoal and Salt. I use tata namak, add only one pinch to a tablespoon of this grit.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

And I think the problem with there roosting on tree is with their feeding time, you should feed only once or twice a day. I like feeding once a day as we let them eat as much as they want. If you feed twice a day then feed 1 tablespoon per bird each time. Keep a feed call like shaking a can. This way you can get them inside the loft whenever you want by just making the feed call.


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello Friends
This time I am here to ask two questions my questions are as follows:
- The two pigeons I was talking on my last post hit their 19th day yesterday I was too worried because the eggs didn't hatch so I cracked the one of the eggs to see if it was fine surprisingly the egg was 100%pure not even a single blood droplet was found within the shell so I cracked the next the same goes with the second egg too. What is the Problem?????
- One of my Pigeons beak seems flaking is that normal? I'm worried?
I have attached Images kindly refer to the photos
Thank you!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You don't break the eggs to see what's happening inside the egg! What if there was a chick growing up or about to hatch? Sometimes they do hatch late if the parents aren't sitting consistently. Well, thank God yours one were infertile but be careful for the next time. When they incubate, let them abandon the eggs and then if you have to check, use a torch (a flash light) in a dark room and you will be able to see inside it. Google, how to candle an egg and you will come to know. 
Sometimes, the eggs are infertile and dont hatch, is it the first time they laid? Are they young pair? 
Are you giving them calcium +D3 supplement?


----------



## Ajit Kumar (Jul 12, 2016)

kiddy said:


> You don't break the eggs to see what's happening inside the egg! What if there was a chick growing up or aboin t to hatch? Sometimes they do hatch late if the parents sitting consistently. Well, thank God yours one were infertile but be careful for the next time. When they incubate, let them abandon the eggs and then if you have to check, use a torch (a flash light) in a dark room and you will be able to see inside it. Google, how to candle an egg and you will come to know.
> Sometimes, the eggs are infertile and dont hatch, is it the first time they laid? Are they young pair?
> Are you giving them calcium +D3 supplement?


Thanks Kiddy I have checked the eggs with flashlight and was 100% sure nothing was in it even the mother started hiding/burying the eggs deep in the nesting that is why I cracked the eggs. Regarding your questions yes the pigeons are young and its their first time laying eggs also I feed and give suppliments in enough quantities. Some times both parents take long break leaving the eggs for about 30 mins is that normal?
Have you seen my second question?
Thank You


----------

